# Fine tuning squid jigs.



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Has anyone done this ?
I was thinking of shaving the weight done to get some of my jigs sitting at a better angle in the water.
I'm not quite sure what the best angle is but i presume head slightly lower than the tail, some of my jigs have the head floating way to low.

Dremel time me thinks.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> Has anyone done this ?
> I was thinking of shaving the weight done to get some of my jigs sitting at a better angle in the water.
> I'm not quite sure what the best angle is but i presume head slightly lower than the tail, some of my jigs have the head floating way to low.
> 
> Dremel time me thinks.


I've heard of it being done for the purpose of drop shutting in fast currents


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The balance just doesn't seem so good on my cheaper jigs and as squid often take it on the drop I thought maybe I should up grade a few.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

When you do shave it make sure you have your file at the ramp. A lot of people in the past have done it at home and tested in the swimming pool only to discover that actual salt water affects the jig differently.

I do this with a lot of my jigs, mainly due to only fishing in 1-3m of water. I find that even 2.5's drop too quickly for this depth.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

compleat angler ...villawood...yamashitas cheap..$8.90..limited range


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

According to a Yo-Zuri leaflet I have they should sink horizontally Kerry. The leader you use affects this. Don't use a snap clip as it makes them nose heavy.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Keza,

Before you start with the power tools try balancing the jig with some fine resin cored solder. It may all you need to do, or it will give you a measure of how much material you need to remove from the front weight.

Regards

Ian


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I was thinking if the tail was down I would solder on to the weight and if it's down in the tail I'll shave a bit of the weight off.
I have some of the solder so I'll give that a go too.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

avayak said:


> According to a Yo-Zuri leaflet I have they should sink horizontally Kerry. The leader you use affects this. Don't use a snap clip as it makes them nose heavy.


There was a video going around featuring one of Yamashita's top guys. He stated you should use clips as it protects the line from abrasion when the jig hits the bottom.


----------

